# looking for recurve and arrow suggestions for my 8 year old in JOAD



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

My daughter has been shooting JOAD at the local archery shop for the past 14 weeks (she has finished 2-7week sessions) and she is really enjoying herself and doing well (she has earned her 1, 2 and 3 star pins so far in 10 meter, big face target). She never shot a bow prior to this. 

Currently she is using the recurve and arrows that the shop provides for free and I told her if she really liked it and did well I would get her her own stuff.

I would like to keep her in a recurve right now (all of the other kids in her class that have their own equipment are shooting compounds) so she can really get a good base of fundamentals before moving to a compound (ideally I would like her to earn all of her pins in recurve before she moves to compound).

I became an archer years ago by way of hunting and have always shot a compound so I do not know much about recurves so I am looking for some suggestions/pointers on what to look for in a good bow for her. Something that is not going to break the bank, as she is growing like a weed, like all kids her age LOL, but something that is gonna have some growth potential to it too. Also she has a 5 year old sister who is talking about wanting to shoot too, so this bow would likely be a hand me down to the little one down the road.

Any suggestions etc would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
J-


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

For an 8 year old I would suggest a Cartel Triple riser with Samick Polaris limbs. You can get either a 54" or 62" bow depending on her size. Match them up with some Easton Jazz shafts. IMHO that would be a good starter bow for someone that young. I have several in my program. Hope that helps.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

That's a great age to start archery.

You mention you'd like to stay in the recurve space, but have you considered a Genesis bow? It blends the best of a compound and recurve. No letoff or draw stop will force her to continue good form. My 2 daughters prefer their Genesis over their recurves.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

My take on it - speaking as a father of a 9 year old JOAD shooter.

Interspersed below with a ***

-Steve



> My daughter has been shooting JOAD at the local archery shop for the past 14 weeks (she has finished 2-7week sessions) and she is really enjoying herself and doing well (she has earned her 1, 2 and 3 star pins so far in 10 meter, big face target). She never shot a bow prior to this.
> /quote]
> 
> *** Congrats on getting her started!
> ...


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reponses guys.

Beastmaster as for the pins I'm was just thinking about the 9 star pins (indoors), not the olympian pins but I see what you are saying that it would take a while. I think maybe after the next 7week session I will let her make the choice as for recurve vs compound. 

I'm trying to avoid being an overbearing parent with this, LOL, I'm really trying to stress with her that this is all about fun and not about a score and the coaches in her program are great about that too. 

Thanks for the info and please add anything else that you think would help.

J-


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Recurve vs. compound is almost as much a social choice as an equipment choice since her friends may all have one or another and the local competition may favor one or another. I think Beastmaster makes a good point about the pins. They are not trivial to earn.

One last thought that I think most people agree on. It is easier to transition from recurve to compound/release than the other way around--a smooth fingers release is a skill unto itself--so starting her on recurve makes sense if you want to give her options.


----------



## zaphod2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't really comment on the recurve vs. compound debate. This is what I bought for my daughter last year when she was 9. I got a Hoyt Excel (not Excel Formula) at 21". I paired this with KAP T-Rex limbs at 20 lbs, but the T-Rex limbs go down to 16 lbs I think. I picked this because the riser is an ILF riser - takes ILF limbs and it was the lightest riser I could find. This riser also supports all the extras Plunger, arrow rest, stabilizer. Finally limbs can be changed as she needs them by purchasing any ILF limbs.


----------



## zaphod2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

Forgot the arrows. She is shooting Easton Jazz 1214 arrows cut to 24.5" (her draw length) and is holding about 18 lbs at her fingers due to the short draw.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Warbow makes a good point as well. Shooting recurve or compound can be a social decision.

-Steve


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

I think Warbow brings up a great point about the transition from recurve to compound being better received. I've seen others go the other way and revert back to compound within weeks. 

This is a great thread for me as well as I have an 8yo daughter who is now is now interested in shooting. Unfortunately she broke her wrist a few weeks ago so hopefully she'll want to give it another go once she's healed.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

And not to sound odd, but I've seen in Arizona (starting with Brady Ellison) the swing going from Compound first, then going recurve.

One club in North Phoenix has done quite a few compound to recurve transitions. 

Again, it's dependent on area and social groupings.

-Steve


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

I have purchased a couple of these for my programs and have been very pleased.
So if you are looking for something a little more the the Cartel Triple or the KAP Prostyle may I suggest the following:

The Win&Win/SF Axiom Riser that sells for $74.99 and it comes with a rest and plunger. This is a 23" riser.
Then I put Win&Win/SF Axiom Wood Limbs that sells for $89.99. They are an ILF limb in short, med, and long.
You will have to get a string.
All pricing is from Lancaster.


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks to all that have added to this thread the past couple of days.

J-


----------



## kroshooter (Mar 31, 2011)

i have recently bought a samick vision and if your willing to spend the extra money it comes with an anodized finsh( no paint to chip) cheek it out at alturnative archery services also they have very cheap matching vision limbs bow is very high quilaty for the price only 40 more dollars than the hoyt execl and has full limb alimght ajustment and could be a bow that you could use for a along time, but it is a little on the heavy side. but as for the compound part i guss thats more a personal desion recurve is more challgeing but i have started to shoot olympic style recurve and my dad shoots compound and i have a lot of simalties in the style. as for me recuves are my favorite.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I have to second Zaphod's recommendations. The Hoyt Excel in 21" is an ideal bow for an eight year old girl. It only weighs about 808grams, making it about the lightest ILF riser you're going to find and about 2/3 the weight of most 25" ILF risers. After you add limbs, a button, and rest, not to mention stabilizer and sight eventually, you're asking a lot of an 8 year old to hold and shoot comfortably a standard 25" riser.


----------



## kroshooter (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah I have to argree


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

My son started at 5 with a PSE Scamp II. When he was eight he shot a PSE Optima w/20 limbs, not IFL but very light and smaller at 56". He just turned 10 and now has a 21" Hoyt Excel with Sebastian Flute G Foam + limbs. The SF limbs are a great limb and a bargain, with shipping delays from AltServices being the only down side. Our JOAD program has 15 Hoyt Excel's and they are great bows. However even with short limbs it is a big, heavy bow for younger kids, more ideally suited for 10-12 year olds. Proper form isn't possible with bow that is too heavy, and the intermediate shooters all want the cool accessories, v-bars, stabilizers, sights and the bow gets heavy. It is unfortunate the Excel doesn't come as a 19" riser. I guess all the Korean kids are still using their thera-bands when they are 8, otherwise Samick or W&W would be building a small riser......Hummm, maybe they are onto something.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Have to agree with previous on the plastic Cartel riser with limbs. We use this as one of our JOAD bows using a string made from BCY8125. The limb tip can handle this string. We shoot this bow with an inexpensive adjustable Cartel Super sight. If she is just starting, use a rubber "hook" style rest without a plunger. As she shoots and improves we've found that the hook part of the rest will wear away. The student does not realize this and learns to shoot without the help of the hook . Once she can handle shooting without the hook you can easily transition to a flipper (magnetic) wire rest with a plunger.

We also make a simple stabilizer for young JOADS. It is made from a 24-28" length of 1" OD PVC tubing, two applicable sized end caps and a 5/16-24 thread 1" bolt and a nut to fit. You drill one end cap to take the bolt. Run the bolt through the cap and secure it with the nut. Then glue the cap to the end of the PVC tube. Put a little epoxy inside the opposite end of the tube, then fill this end with about 1/2-1" of plummers puddy and then glue the other cap to this end of the tubing. This assembly can then be easily spray painted if warrented.

Also use a Cartel or similar magnetic (wire) clicker that mounts under the sight block. Shoot the arrows LONG extending past the bow by as much as 2+ inches. The arrows shoot better as they are spined to shoot at that shaft length and as the students draw length gets longer, you can adjust by moving the clicker closer to the riser.

This bow set-up seem to be a physical weight most young JOADS can handle. Hope this helps

My BEST,

Tom


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for the additional info and suggestions guys

J-


----------

